# Fascia board replacement



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a run of about 20 feet that needs replaced, I would wait til it was time to do the roof, but its right at the front door and is quite an eyesore. I havent done this before but it looks to be a 1x6 with a 1x2 and some flashing nailed to the decking under the shingles.

Am I right in thinking this? Also does it have to be pressure treated wood since its outside? It will be primed and painted. Not really digging the idea of using cedar or paying the $$$ for hardi plank.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Navi said:


> I have a run of about 20 feet that needs replaced, I would wait til it was time to do the roof, but its right at the front door and is quite an eyesore. I havent done this before but it looks to be a 1x6 with a 1x2 and some flashing nailed to the decking under the shingles.
> 
> Am I right in thinking this? Also does it have to be pressure treated wood since its outside? It will be primed and painted. Not really digging the idea of using cedar or paying the $$$ for hardi plank.


You need to replace it now. It has to be Pressure treated or sealed very well lumber. If you do not replace you are open for future problems with moisture.

Hire a local that job should cost 75-100 dollars tops. (material not included)

The flashing (is called D metal) nothing to do with Fascia and never should be attached.

A Fence Construction


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

You can buy dried pressure treated lumber at Bayou City Lumber on Telephone near Beltway 8. You can paint it right away and not have to wait on the lumber to dry out. Recommend you prime it before you put it up.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*One other thing....*

Depending on how it is installed....sometimes you have to cut a 1/2" X 3/8" notch down the backside for your soffet to fit into....cant buy it already done... Need a table saw or a friend with one. Also, occasionally the roofers will have a couple of roof nails stuck in it from above.

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

Go with cedar(use double hot dipped nails). McCoys carries some cedar that is milled very smooth and looks wonderful. It paints great and will last a long time. Treated has some issues that will rear its ugly head in a few years and does not hold paint near as well as cedar. Prime with an exterior primer from Sherwin williams and topcoat with super paint.


----------



## NoCatchinFishMark (Oct 23, 2009)

that 1x2 is probably a redwood shingle moulding you should be able to buy it by the foot at any lumber yard. and remember if you use treated lumber is is saturated with moisture. you should'nt paint it until it completely dries out or the paint is likely to come right back off and also it will prevent the wood from drying.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Definetely go with redwood or cedar, you will enjoy the longevity of it. I sure wish I had done this in my younger years, bu oh well!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Got the cedar from mccoys, I wouldnt call it smooth but it is much smoother than typical cedar boards. Hopefully get a day off soon to knock this out, thanks for all the advice and pointers.


----------

